# Subwoofer autoamplificado Kef Coda S



## zombiesss (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Se me acaba de romper mi querido subwoofer. Estaba viendo una pelicula cuando ha sonado un zumbido muy fuerte y constante. Ha empezado a salir humo desde dentro y lo he apagado lo mas rapido posible, pero ya ha sido demasiado tarde. El altavoz tiene la bobina quemada, y el amplificador, tiene mas de 40Vdc en la salida.







Tenia esta resistencia totalmente carbonizada (marcada en rojo) que he sustituido por otra de igual valor, pero al volver a conectarlo, parece que se vuelve a quemar. (Ver foto)






He conectado el amplificador, con la bombilla en serie para ver si habia cortocircuito, pero la bombilla se enciende y se apaga enseguida. Voy a empezar por mirar los transistores finales. ¿Alguna sugerencia?
Gracias.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 28, 2013)

Hoy he avanzado un poco, esto es lo que he echo:
-He quitado los transistores finales 2SD718, 2SD718, 2SB688, 2SB688. Los he medido y estan todos correctos.
-He quitado los drivers 2SB1086A, 2SD1563A. Los he medido y estan bien.
-He quitado el transformador. Lo he medio y me da tensiones correctas, 33-0-33 AC.
-He quitado el puente rectificador. Lo he medido, y esta correcto.


----------



## jmgm (Mar 28, 2013)

la verdad que en esto estoy un poco verde,aunque he construido algun que otro amplificador a transistores he tenido la suerte de que ninguno se me ha averiado(de momento),pero lo que si que haria seria,aparte de comprobar los finales,averiguar el por que se quemo esa resistencia. yo empezaria por revisar el transistor que hay al lado de la resistencia que si no me equivoco es el driver.
Suerte y saludos desde la peninsula!!


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 28, 2013)

jmgm dijo:


> la verdad que en esto estoy un poco verde,aunque he construido algun que otro amplificador a transistores he tenido la suerte de que ninguno se me ha averiado(de momento),pero lo que si que haria seria,aparte de comprobar los finales,averiguar el por que se quemo esa resistencia. yo empezaria por revisar el transistor que hay al lado de la resistencia que si no me equivoco es el driver.
> Suerte y saludos desde la peninsula!!



Gracias por contestar.

Ya he medido, los drivers, y estan correctos.
No estoy seguro, pero cuando lo conecto, con la bombilla en serie, ésta se apaga enseguida, lo que indica que no hay cortocircuito.


----------



## jmgm (Mar 28, 2013)

transistores finales ok,drivers ok,tension ok,puf...,vaya dilema
sigue la resistencia quemada por el circuito,por un extremo y por el otro de ella,a ver si llega a otro componente que este mal,no se.
Si desde los drivers hacia la salida esta todo ok,revisa desde drivers hacia la entrada,no se me ocurre nada mas. 
El ajuste del bias es mediante diodos,no? a ver si se ha estropeado alguno o esto no tiene nada que ver?(en esto del bias se poquito,de haber leido algo pero poco mas)


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 28, 2013)

He hecho esta foto a trasluz, para que se vean las pistas.






La resistencia que se quema viene del emisor del transistor Q4 (2SD1536A) y esta unida con otra resistencia del mismo valor, que viene del emisor del transistor Q5 (2SB1086A). En la union de las 2 resistencias va hacia un condensador, y de ahí hacia el positivo del altavoz. Aqui es donde encontramos 50VDC y por eso ha quemado la bobina del altavoz, pero lo raro es que quema la resistencia de un ramal, y la del otro esta intacta.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 28, 2013)

He sacado todos los componentes y los he medido uno a uno, resistencias, diodos y transistores. No tengo nada para medir los condensadores, asi que ya no me queda nada por revisar. Voy a volver amontarlo todo y sin transistores finales, voy a empezar a medir tensiones.


----------



## ragaman (Mar 28, 2013)

Probaste cambiando el operacional ??


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 28, 2013)

ragaman dijo:


> Probaste cambiando el operacional ??



Es lo que me falta, cambiar el operacional y los condensadores. ¿Puede el operacional meter ruido y amplificarlo los transistores de potencia hasta 50Vdc?


----------



## interpic (Mar 28, 2013)

Con la avenia....

Si sale continua por los finales.... estos estan KO, o no??


----------



## ragaman (Mar 28, 2013)

efectivamente, el operacional es muy delicado, especialmente si sucedio un corto circuito, cambialo, eso no te cuesta nada.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 28, 2013)

interpic dijo:


> Con la avenia....
> 
> Si sale continua por los finales.... estos estan KO, o no??



Yo pensaba que si, pero los he medido y estan correctos.



ragaman dijo:


> efectivamente, el operacional es muy delicado, especialmente si sucedio un corto circuito, cambialo, eso no te cuesta nada.




Ok, voy a ver si cambiandolo se soluciona el problema. ¿Lo puedo sustituir por un NE5532? ¿pin a pin son iguales?


----------



## ragaman (Mar 28, 2013)

Se me olvidada, tienes que comprobar los zener de 15v que alimentan al operacional si estan funcionando correctamente, porque si fallaron vas a matar el operacional apenas lo instales, no se cual es la referencia del operacional que tiene tu bajo.

Acabo de verla en las fotos, efectivamente puedes reemplazarlos es mas el NE5532 tienes mejores prestaciones, asi que cambialo con confianza.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 29, 2013)

Malas noticias. He quitado el Amp Op, y he soldado un zocalo en su sitio para poner el NE5532. Me ha dado por probar sin el Amp Op y sigue habiendo 50Vdc a la salida del altavoz. Asi que descartado el Amp Op.


----------



## MemphisJr (Mar 29, 2013)

Ver esos zenners alli me da cosa,ya los revisaste?





AAAAAAAAAAAAA y creo que no eres al unico que le paso:http://www.avforums.com/forums/subw...ers/1426021-kef-coda-s-burnt-driver-what.html
saludos


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 29, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> Ver esos zenners alli me da cosa,ya los revisaste?
> http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/efe_zps7e9a8a87.png
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAA y creo que no eres al unico que le paso:http://www.avforums.com/forums/subw...ers/1426021-kef-coda-s-burnt-driver-what.html
> saludos



Si, ya he revisado todos los zeners, transistores, resistencias, ect.

Respecto a la pagina que me dices, ya la habia visto, no entiendo muy bien si lo arregló cambiandole la resistencia y ya esta. En mi caso ya he cambiado la resistencia que se ha quemado, pero sigue haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## koin (Mar 29, 2013)

si puedes revisar los capacitores: colocas el multimetro en modo de medir resistencia, luego mides por unos segundos (dependiendo de su capacidad, a mayor capacidad mas tiempo para que se estabilise la medicion), cuando la medida se establiza, te das cuenta si funciona o no, un capacitor funciona correctamente si el multimetro te marca resistencia infinita, y si marca resistencia ya no sirve


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 29, 2013)

koin dijo:


> si puedes revisar los capacitores: colocas el multimetro en modo de medir resistencia, luego mides por unos segundos (dependiendo de su capacidad, a mayor capacidad mas tiempo para que se estabilise la medicion), cuando la medida se establiza, te das cuenta si funciona o no, un capacitor funciona correctamente si el multimetro te marca resistencia infinita, y si marca resistencia ya no sirve



He seguido tus instrucciones, y he medido todos los condensadores de la placa, y me dan valor infinito. Los que mas tiempo me han costado han sido los de la fuente 6800uF. pero estan todos bien.
Gracias.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Mar 29, 2013)

cambiele el operacional 4558 ese componente parece realmente importante por la forma de la conexion que tiene


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 29, 2013)

tecniloco80 dijo:


> cambiele el operacional 4558 ese componente parece realmente importante por la forma de la conexion que tiene



He probado el amplificador sin el operacional, y tengo a la salida 50vdc. Es la prueba que hice antes, por eso ya descarte que fuera el operacional.


----------



## MemphisJr (Mar 29, 2013)

la cajita negra al fina que es?ya lo revisaste?


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 29, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> la cajita negra al fina que es?ya lo revisaste?



"La cajita negra" es un rele, que enciende el amplificador, y funciona correctamente. Este amplificador, se activa por sonido, y este rele es el encargado.


----------



## jmgm (Mar 29, 2013)

Zombiesss,cabe la posibilidad de que te hayas equivocado o confundido al comprobar los transistores? Como los compruebas? no pretendo subestimarte ni ofenderte(si es asi disculpa) pero es que es muy raro que después de comprobar todos y cada uno de los componentes y estos estén bien continue dando 50vcd en la salida.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 29, 2013)

jmgm dijo:


> Zombiesss,cabe la posibilidad de que te hayas equivocado o confundido al comprobar los transistores? Como los compruebas? no pretendo subestimarte ni ofenderte(si es asi disculpa) pero es que es muy raro que después de comprobar todos y cada uno de los componentes y estos estén bien continue dando 50vcd en la salida.




Siempre cabe la posibilidad del error. No me ofendes en absoluto, todos cometemos errores.
Yo los compruebo con el tester en la posicion de diodo, y mido el hfe entre base-emisor, base-colector, emisor-colector, intercambiando las puntas en cada una de las medidas.
Aqui te dejo las medidas en cada uno de los transistores:

-TR1, 2SD718 NPN:
Base-emisor: 675
Base-colector: 671
Emisor-colector: infinito
Las pinzas al contrario: infinito.

-TR2, 2SD718 NPN:
Base-emisor: 678
Base-colector: 675
Emisor-colector: infinito
Las pinzas al contrario: infinito.

-TR3, 2SB688 PNP:
Base-emisor: 671
Base-colector: 670
Emisor-colector: infinito
Las pinzas al contrario: infinito.

TR4, 2SB688 PNP:
Base-emisor: 680
Base-colector: 679
Emisor-colector: infinito
Las pinzas al contrario: infinito.

Los he vuelto a medir un par de veces, porque a mi tambien me extraña que tenga 50Vdc en la salida y no esten cortocircuitados los transistores.


----------



## ragaman (Mar 29, 2013)

Por casualidad has probado las resistencias de salida del amplificador ??


----------



## electrodin (Mar 29, 2013)

si tienes 50vdc en la salida y los transistores de salida estan bien entonces, por tratarse de un amplificador clase AB, lo mas probable es que sea la red que fija el punto de polarizacion en corriente constante en las bases de los transistores de salida (esta desequilibrada), es decir en los driver, algunas veces el punto de polarizacion se fija con un zener de baja potencia (5.6v/0.5w) en los driver.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 30, 2013)

ragaman dijo:


> Por casualidad has probado las resistencias de salida del amplificador ??



Todas las resistencias, las he probado, éstas en concreto me da un valor de 0,4 Ohm cada una.





electrodin dijo:


> si tienes 50vdc en la salida y los transistores de salida estan bien entonces, por tratarse de un amplificador clase AB, lo mas probable es que sea la red que fija el punto de polarizacion en corriente constante en las bases de los transistores de salida (esta desequilibrada), es decir en los driver, algunas veces el punto de polarizacion se fija con un zener de baja potencia (5.6v/0.5w) en los driver.



Hay 6 diodos zener en total:

-2 son los encargados de alimentar el AmpOp, (1N5231B)(5,1V) estos los he medido con el tester y estan correctos.

-2 son parte de una fuente de alimentacion que va hacia la placa del preamplificador, (1N4744A)(15V), éstos los he medido con el tester y estan correctos.

-2 parecen ser lo que controlan la red de polarizacion en los drivers, segun tu explicacion, (1N4744A)(15V), éstos los he medido con el tester y estan correctos.


----------



## jmgm (Mar 30, 2013)

como es que las resistencias de salida del amplificador te dan o,4ohm cada una? en las fotos creo ver que las bandas de estas son "marron-verde-plata-oro"=0,15ohm 5%, o yo no veo bien o tu tester te la esta jugando


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Mar 30, 2013)

como averiguaste el valor de la resistencia carbonizada,si la misma estaba carbonizada?


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 30, 2013)

jmgm dijo:


> como es que las resistencias de salida del amplificador te dan o,4ohm cada una? en las fotos creo ver que las bandas de estas son "marron-verde-plata-oro"=0,15ohm 5%, o yo no veo bien o tu tester te la esta jugando



Tienes razon, mi tester tiene la escala mas baja en 200 Ohm, probare con otro tester.





rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> como averiguaste el valor de la resistencia carbonizada,si la misma estaba carbonizada?



Busque fotos por internet y me encontre con esta, donde se ve perfectamente el valor de la resistencia carbonizada, ademas, el circuito es simetrico, y justo en el emisor del otro transistor, esta otra resistencia de 22 Ohm:


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 31, 2013)

Hay una resistencia, que al medirla, no me fije muy bien en los colores. Es la que he marcado en rojo. El valor que me da el tester  es de 1K2, y puede que sea cierto, pero yo veo en los colores marron, rojo, marron, oro, y su valor seria de 120 Ohm, ¿que opinais?


----------



## MemphisJr (Mar 31, 2013)

1.2k? no puede ser, es 10 veces su valor nominal,creo que es la mal,cambiala.

saludos


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 31, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> 1.2k? no puede ser, es 10 veces su valor nominal,creo que es la mal,cambiala.
> 
> saludos



Necesitaria el esquema para saber si de verdad es de 120 Ohm o de 1K2, ya que a veces los colores se degradan por el calor, pero por mas que busco, no encuentro el esquema o alguna foto aclaratoria de los colores.


----------



## jmgm (Mar 31, 2013)

es verdad,parece verse marron-rojo-marron-oro=120ohm 5%
Una cosilla,tu tester va bien?es que lo que te esta pasando ya me parece subrrealista,primero tienes 50vcd en la salida y tu tester dice que todos los transistores ok,despues las resistencias de 0,15ohm tu tester dice que son de 0,4ohm,y ahora esto,je je,no te mosquees pero es que es muy raro.
Supongo que cuando mides las resistencias desoldas una de sus 2 patas porque de no hacerlo asi te daría una medición errónea.
saludos!


----------



## MemphisJr (Mar 31, 2013)

creo que tambien se ve el mismo valor en esta http://oi52.tinypic.com/jugsv5.jpg pero no es muy seguro.

saludos.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 31, 2013)

jmgm dijo:


> es verdad,parece verse marron-rojo-marron-oro=120ohm 5%
> Una cosilla,tu tester va bien?es que lo que te esta pasando ya me parece subrrealista,primero tienes 50vcd en la salida y tu tester dice que todos los transistores ok,despues las resistencias de 0,15ohm tu tester dice que son de 0,4ohm,y ahora esto,je je,no te mosquees pero es que es muy raro.
> Supongo que cuando mides las resistencias desoldas una de sus 2 patas porque de no hacerlo asi te daría una medición errónea.
> saludos!



Si, tienes razon, el martes cojo el tester del trabajo y vuelvo a mirar valores. Si te fijas en esta ultima foto, se ven varios componentes con una de sus patas levantadas, y otros componentes totalmente quitados.


----------



## jmgm (Mar 31, 2013)

te digo esto porque yo tuve un tester(aun lo sigo teniendo) que por un fallo mio me lo cargue,medir media bien solo continuidad,el resto daba medidas erróneas(por ejemplo en un enchufe de la casa marcaba unos 300v en lugar de 220v, en una resistencia de 1k media lo que el quería,y asi con el resto de escalas)


----------



## MemphisJr (Mar 31, 2013)

de preferencia usa un fluke,tengo uno de esos y jamas me han fallado y tienen buena reputacion


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 31, 2013)

MemphisJr dijo:


> creo que tambien se ve el mismo valor en esta http://oi52.tinypic.com/jugsv5.jpg pero no es muy seguro.
> 
> saludos.



Esta foto la tengo guardada y ni aumentandola se puede ver bien los colores.



MemphisJr dijo:


> de preferencia usa un fluke,tengo uno de esos y jamas me han fallado y tienen buena reputacion



No tengo tester fluke, el mio es Koban y en el trabajo tenemos Koban y HT.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Mar 31, 2013)

la resistencia de mas arriba es marron-rojo-rojo-dorado,quiere decir 1.2kΩ ± 5%


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 31, 2013)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> la resistencia de mas arriba es marron-rojo-rojo-dorado,quiere decir 1.2kΩ ± 5%



Pues yo no estoy tan seguro, la miro con la lupa y el rojo se diferencia bastante del tercer color, que parece marron en vez de rojo, pero puede ser que con el calor, el color se haya degradado y parezca marron.
De todas maneras, no creo que esta resistencia sea el causante de la averia, ya que es la encargada de llevar tension a una fuente secundaria para limentar el preamplificador.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Mar 31, 2013)

busca el diagrama,pero si el tester te marca 1.2kohom y la resistencia es marron-rojo-rojo hay varias probabilidades


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 31, 2013)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> busca el diagrama,pero si el tester te marca 1.2kohom y la resistencia es marron-rojo-rojo hay varias probabilidades



Ok, ya estoy buscando el diagrama, pero es casi imposible de encontrar. Un saludo


----------



## MemphisJr (Mar 31, 2013)

de hecho, deporsi no se encuenra mucho del kef coda s, menos el diagrama,tambien lo he buscado.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Abr 2, 2013)

Disculpe que me siga metiendo en el asunto pero créame en este tipo amplificadores los operacionales son la parte inicial de toda la etapa si se lo quita o se daña te marcara voltaje en la salida si todo lo demás esta bien tiene que ser ese, pruebe con uno bueno son baratos yo los compro a 6 dolares la docena, así saldrá de dudas si le prueba con uno bueno y sigue saliendo voltaje algo seguramente este mal medido o mal soldado lo acá llaman soldadura fría


----------



## zombiesss (Abr 2, 2013)

tecniloco80 dijo:


> Disculpe que me siga metiendo en el asunto pero créame en este tipo amplificadores los operacionales son la parte inicial de toda la etapa si se lo quita o se daña te marcara voltaje en la salida si todo lo demás esta bien tiene que ser ese, pruebe con uno bueno son baratos yo los compro a 6 dolares la docena, así saldrá de dudas si le prueba con uno bueno y sigue saliendo voltaje algo seguramente este mal medido o mal soldado lo acá llaman soldadura fría



Pues no sabia que quitandolo, tambien tendria tension en la salida. Ahora mismo tengo todo el amplificador desmontado, sin componentes soldados, porque habia pensado en cambiar todos los componentes por nuevos. Ya los he pedido. En este caso he sido un poco drastico, pero es que midiendo los componentes y que esten todos bien... pues me tenia ya desesperado, y como los componentes no son caros, pues me he decidido.
Gracias por el aporte. Un saludo.


----------



## zombiesss (Abr 3, 2013)

Confirmo que no es el AmpOp, ya que he vuelto a montar el amplificador, pero esta vez con un NE5532, y hace lo mismo, 50Vdc a la salida. Voy a empezar a cambiar componentes, empezando por transistores y diodos.


----------



## MemphisJr (Abr 3, 2013)

BUENO,en lo personal la solucion de cambiar todo me parece la mejor,ya que ahorras tiempo,stress y los componentes empiezan nuevecitos y ya no estan resentidos y nos tienes que dejar fotitos =)

saludos.


----------



## zombiesss (Mar 4, 2014)

Bueno, al final despues de dejar por imposible la reparacion del subwoofer, lo retome la semana pasada para ver si daba con el fallo, y es el rele de activacion, acciona bien, pero una de sus contactos se queda pegado y hace cortocircuito. 
Lo he cambiado y ya funciona correctamente. Por lo visto cuando estuve probandolo no lo hice del todo correcto, a veces, cuando no encuentras el fallo, es mejor descansar y retomarlo con mas calma.


----------

